# Sunset in a miniature land



## theraven (Mar 29, 2013)

Sunset in a miniature land by Raven Photography by Jenna Goodwin, on Flickr




Macro Moss by Raven Photography by Jenna Goodwin, on Flickr


----------



## theraven (Mar 31, 2013)

No one?  I was quite chuffed with these!


----------



## amolitor (Apr 1, 2013)

I think they're quite witty! Well done.


----------



## TrustDust (Apr 1, 2013)

I actually like them as well...especially the fact that I was trying to make out what it is and were it fits...cute...


----------



## ryanparker (Apr 1, 2013)

Beautiful photography and clicks.


----------



## theraven (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you guys, this is definitely something I will be trying again!


----------



## Mully (Apr 2, 2013)

I think you are on to something ... I like the first one as it looks more real.  I would like to see more!  You could even do a moon version in blue light.


----------



## theraven (Apr 2, 2013)

I really could!


----------

